# Father and Son Hunt in Texas



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The King of Country, George Strait, has a few different songs about Texas, but my favorite is _If It Wasn’t for Texas. _Early on in my professional career, my family and I moved from the west to Dallas, TX. Little could I imagine at the time, the doors that would open and the opportunities that would present themselves because of our time in Texas. So, although Texas and Texans get a fair share of ridicule, Texas holds a special place in my heart. 

My nine year old son and I just returned from his first deer hunt and it was a wonderful experience!

Day 1 we drove from Northeastern Utah to Lubbock, TX. I’m sure the rainstorms we encountered in New Mexico were a welcomed relief from the heat and drought. 

 

Day 2 started with some breakfast at Rosa’s:

 

Evening of Day 2, my son was able to kill his first buck - proud Dad moment!!

 
 

We started Day 3 chasing pigs and he was unable to connect, but his shooting improved and finished out the day with a pretty good haul. 

 

With one more tag to fill, we again focused on deer for the final morning. The morning hunt didn’t disappoint:

 

So happy that I’ve been blessed with such a wonderful hunting partner!!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

What’s the cost for something like that?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> What’s the cost for something like that?


I was told years ago...."If you have to ask, you can't afford it".


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like he's a pretty good shot to me. Congratulations on the memories and meat!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ray said:


> What’s the cost for something like that?


$3k for he and I both. I didn’t have any tags, just him. He was kind enough to lend me his 243 on a couple pigs though! Such a wonderful experience - we are booked again for 2023.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I was told years ago...."If you have to ask, you can't afford it".


I’ve heard that expression before and place zero stock in it. No one calls a place and says “charge me whatever” there’s always a discussion on price. I can afford a bit and always do cost comparisons.

My father in-law has more money than anyone I ever met, when he buys a new yacht with cash or a super car, he works out a price.

a fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

APD said:


> Looks like he's a pretty good shot to me. Congratulations on the memories and meat!


Thanks! We’ve practiced and practiced all summer with his 243 and he’s pretty darn solid out to 300 under the right conditions!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! My dad and I ran to Texas when I was 16 for a father son deer and pig hunt. Just magic. Except for the part where he shot me, but looks like you managed to avoid that potential quirk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans!! Nice deer!

I love them hogs.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> Nice! My dad and I ran to Texas when I was 16 for a father son deer and pig hunt. Just magic. Except for the part where he shot me, but looks like you managed to avoid that potential quirk


you gotta share more than that!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Just magic. Except for the part where he shot me,


What were you doing to deserve that?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Nice! My dad and I ran to Texas when I was 16 for a father son deer and pig hunt. Just magic. Except for the part where he shot me, but looks like you managed to avoid that potential quirk


Nobody on this forum reacted to this post with anything other than, “Can you blame him?”


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Nobody on this forum reacted to this post with anything other than, “Can you blame him?”


Maybe that why he chose the career path he now has?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> I’ve heard that expression before and place zero stock in it. No one calls a place and says “charge me whatever” there’s always a discussion on price. I can afford a bit and always do cost comparisons.
> 
> My father in-law has more money than anyone I ever met, when he buys a new yacht with cash or a super car, he works out a price.
> 
> a fool and his money are soon parted


You are correct about folks with money. The wealthy don't get to be wealthy by squandering their money away. Well, maybe a sitting senator or congressman does.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Nice! My dad and I ran to Texas when I was 16 for a father son deer and pig hunt. Just magic. Except for the part where he shot me, but looks like you managed to avoid that potential quirk


Okay, I'm gonna have to pry and request a little more to this story.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a great time Jeff! I know pigs are just considered land carp by most, but something about hunting piggies is really intriguing to me. Someday soon I'm gonna have to call up an outfitter in Texas and go shell out some money to help them with their pig "problem" lol.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> You are correct about folks with money. The wealthy don't get to be wealthy by squandering their money away. Well, maybe a sitting senator or congressman does.


😂 couldn’t agree more brother!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Looks like a great time Jeff! I know pigs are just considered land carp by most, but something about hunting piggies is really intriguing to me. Someday soon I'm gonna have to call up an outfitter in Texas and go shell out some money to help them with their pig "problem" lol.


Yeah, I really wasn't too interested in shooting hogs, until we got to Texas. Then, it was game on!! The pigs are super skittish little critters and don't hold still, so getting my son on them was a little challenging. However, he quickly got the hang of things! I'm thinking a helicopter hog hunt, or something like this would be a blast!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you imagine how much money was spent in ammo in that video?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember watching some of the first videos of them shooting pigs out of helicopters, and using a chase truck to pick up the ones that were shot. The last few videos that I have seen they just leave them in the fields or where they fell. I have no idea if they went back in to pick them up.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's fantastic. Your son made some very good shots there. Good eating and lots of memories there. He'll always remember it. Did you go south into the hill country? I hunted pigs between Dallas and Llano.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

caddis8 said:


> That's fantastic. Your son made some very good shots there. Good eating and lots of memories there. He'll always remember it. Did you go south into the hill country? I hunted pigs between Dallas and Llano.


How was the hunting over in the Hill Country? We were in SW Texas. Not a whole lot to see, view wise, but lots of animals!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Yeah, I really wasn't too interested in shooting hogs, until we got to Texas. Then, it was game on!! The pigs are super skittish little critters and don't hold still, so getting my son on them was a little challenging. However, he quickly got the hang of things! I'm thinking a helicopter hog hunt, or something like this would be a blast!!


Pigs are a riot and extremely tasty. Glad to see you and your son had a good time! 




colorcountrygunner said:


> Okay, I'm gonna have to pry and request a little more to this story.


CCG, maybe some day, sometime you'll get the full run down of that lovely December evening in 2004. But it's more of a performative piece, best relayed around a campfire


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

CPAjeff said:


> $3k for he and I both. I didn’t have any tags, just him. He was kind enough to lend me his 243 on a couple pigs though! Such a wonderful experience - we are booked again for 2023.


I might be reaching out to you next Spring to get some info, that is reasonable! What great memories too!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Pigs are a riot and extremely tasty. Glad to see you and your son had a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> CCG, maybe some day, sometime you'll get the full run down of that lovely December evening in 2004. But it's more of a performative piece, best relayed around a campfire


You had me at dong sarong! Can't wait!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> How was the hunting over in the Hill Country? We were in SW Texas. Not a whole lot to see, view wise, but lots of animals!


I was between Fredonia, Llano, and DFW. 

Wade Middleton has a ranch down around there, maybe further south than you were. He has a bunch of exotics and stuff running around as well as nice deer. 

I only hog hunted in May and it wasn't my favorite experience. It wasn't guided or anything, just workers from different departments getting together to hunt and eat- there were some jackwagons there (including my old boss) that took away from the hunt. I got a mouse infested trailer to sleep in and my buddy shared it with me. 'Tweren't the best accomodations. It was brutal hot and I shot a hog in the ear while I took a leak. I woke up from a little snooze, went out to pee, and noticed there were hogs under the feeder. Picked the biggest little one and shot it in the ear. 

But the country was super cool and I didn't realize how much diversity TX actually has. One of my favorite restaurants is in TX. Called "Love and War in Texas." Had the coolest menu and atmosphere. Menu was broken down into each region of TX- BBQ, Hill Country Wild Game, Seafood from Gulf Coast, Tex Mex, etc. And peach cobbler with cinnamon ice cream. I didn't partake, but apparently Shiner Bock pig mugs are very good there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Utah has lost me as a hunter. I'm hoping to hit Texas/Oklahoma every other year, and Arizona Elk every three years on the Reservation. It's great having friends living there and the cost of the hunting is minimal. At least Texas. Arizona will cost $$$$.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nicely Done! Looks like a great time!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks awesome! Looks like a pretty happy kid there!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Got two out of three of the mounts back this evening (the other one is a shoulder mount that'll take a little time).


----------

